# How to play 7 Arpeggios



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I answer questions sent in to me - here's the latest one.

[video=youtube;hTjH8OAz-vU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTjH8OAz-vU[/video]


----------

